# A Home Security Question (sensible) opinions wanted.



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

Some time ago my attatched garage was broken into. Its a pitched roof. They removed tiles and broke through the ceiling. They then opened the electric door and walked off with my bikes 
Everything is now doubly secured eg ceiling is reinforced, bike is securely locked and I have an internal lock on the door.
HOWEVER..... .last night some scrotes tried to force the door using a 4 foot wrecking bar. They had no success but damaged the door mechanism.
So...........to deter another attempt........
I could add a BIG external lock
OR
A BIG sign to the affect "this door has an internal padlock".
NB.
The INTERNAL lock is so I can enter the garage from the house, open the door, drive out and close the door with the remote. 
Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Some kind of peemiter alarm on your property so you've been made aware of their presence before they even get to your garage - it should be defence in depth, and your garage should be the final redout, not the sole line of defence. I've got IR fingers and motion sensitive CCTV with an alarm, so I know about it the moment they're on my land, never mind anywhere near the buildings. The latter pings Mrs D's mobile phone too so she gets an alert and can dial into the cameras with an app - every week she watches me take the bins out from her desk at work


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Some kind of peemiter alarm on your property so you've been made aware of their presence before they even get to your garage - it should be defence in depth, and your garage should be the final redout, not the sole line of defence. I've got IR fingers and motion sensitive CCTV with an alarm, so I know about it the moment they're on my land, never mind anywhere near the buildings. The latter pings Mrs D's mobile phone too so she gets an alert and can dial into the cameras with an app - every week she watches me take the bins out from her desk at work


Does it not activate when cats, dogs or foxes go past??


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jan 2020)

Sensible you say?

Shark filled moat and roof mounted Gatling guns.


----------



## tom73 (21 Jan 2020)

Is the area lit ?


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Sensible you say?
> 
> Shark filled moat and roof mounted Gatling guns.


Don't forget a tower above the garage with vats of boiling oil


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

Alarms and very bright lights.
Cameras, Dog

Scrotes hate noise and light..


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> Is the area lit ?


It is BUT....I have a problem with the electrics to those lights. That will be rectified shortly.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Don't forget a tower above the garage with vats of boiling oil


I have a wife......will that do?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2020)

My options are additional locks.

Enfield locks are discrete and can be operated either side. Basically like a deadlock and prevent them pealing the doors back. 

CCTV or IP camera with alerts.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> My options are additional locks.
> 
> Enfield locks are discrete and can be operated either side. Basically like a deadlock and prevent them pealing the doors back.
> 
> CCTV or IP camera with alerts.


Enfield locks?? Not heard of them. I will google it.


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a wife......will that do?


You're going to throw her off the tower onto marauding scrotes instead...doesn't seem very nice (however, make sure she's well insured first if you do though and make it look like an accident  )


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2020)

Put a kennel in the garden.











Oh, and put one of _these _in the kennel!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> You're going to throw her off the tower onto marauding scrotes instead...doesn't seem very nice (however, make sure she's well insured first if you do though and make it look like an accident  )


Put it this way. If I threw her on 5 scrotes I would not give them good odds


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Jan 2020)

Connect up an MP3 player with an aggressive dog growl recorded on it connected to a motion sensor outside... my uncle allowed his farm dogs [rejects from Police Dog training- usually alsatians] inside when he was out- you wouldn't think about breaking in past them when they started.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does it not activate when cats, dogs or foxes go past??


It would, but that doesn't seem to be a problem. Just so long as it activates when ne'er do wells go past then I'm happy.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Put a kennel in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Do dogs with one testicle make good guard dogs?


----------



## tom73 (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It is BUT....I have a problem with the electrics to those lights. That will be rectified shortly.


You can get security lights that have alarm both outside and inside the house that alert you too.
Is the door up and over sort? If so you can fit a bollard the drop down sort. Anti burglar paint maybe an option. Or even just the warning notice may help


----------



## lane (21 Jan 2020)

I have an alarm and also a large secure front gate they need to get through first before they get to the garage door.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2020)

Go live somewhere with a low crime rate which I admit is probably not what you want to hear.


----------



## lane (21 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Go live somewhere with a low crime rate which I admit is probably not what you want to hear.



Or in fact really possible or even if it is a guarantee of security.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2020)

I assumed that the not possible option was covered in the “ not what you want to hear”.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

lane said:


> Or in fact really possible or even if it is a guarantee of security.


It's not an ironclad guarantee, but its still a safe bet - every second house has a shotgun in these parts, and the odds of a warm welcome does seem to keep Johnny Lightfingers and his chums at bay.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> It would, but that doesn't seem to be a problem. Just so long as it activates when ne'er do wells go past then I'm happy.


Guardcam camera/light/dog.

Mains powered(battery backup for the camera) PIR activated light, with camera recording onto an SD card, with a recording of a "barking dog" or recorded message.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

A "We don't call 999 - we call 9mm" sign is a good deterrent, I always say.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Go live somewhere with a low crime rate which I admit is probably not what you want to hear.



Especially as his wife is the fekin burglar


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> A "We don't call 999 - we call 9mm" sign is a good deterrent, I always say.




Ahh yes Eutopia  if only


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Tony Martin preferred to do without the warning sign.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jan 2020)

Lighting is a good deterrent. Just make sure that it doesn't point in directions that will annoy your neighbours.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Why? Do dogs with one testicle make good guard dogs?


Dogs that are so scary-looking that you wouldn't hang about long enough to actually count their testicles certainly do!  



Drago said:


> Tony Martin preferred to do without the warning sign.


Indeed, and he only had to serve 3 years in jail, and go into hiding once released because he has a 'bounty' on his head...


----------



## Seevio (21 Jan 2020)

Get an alarm thats hooked up to a really powerful brown note generator.


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a wife......will that do?




Boiling water.Oil is not environmental friendly 😇.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2020)

To try to get back to sensibility it is very difficult, they didn't get in so what you have done has worked, deterrents are difficult as the scum these days don't care, they are happy to ignore CCTV, they just wear hoodies which make them ineffective. If it was me I would accept the fact they are going to try, I would get the lighting sorted, but then again they will often just have a big stick & knock them out of the way. Around here one of the favourite ways is to use a battery grinder & cut hole in the garage door to open it.

You have 2 alternatives try to keep them out or accept they will get in & deal with it at this point, I'd be buying an alarm with PIR's in the garage & have them wired to one or two Klaxon Master Blaster https://www.powersaver.co.uk/master...ery-loud-127db-outside-sounder-for-alarm.html


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jan 2020)

My solution is decent lights on PIRs, a couple of cameras, one outside and one hidden inside the garage. I also have a top notch security door. Best of all - my house insurance. If the buggers really want to get in and take my bikes, I get new ones.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> My options are additional locks.
> 
> Enfield locks are discrete and can be operated either side. Basically like a deadlock and prevent them pealing the doors back.
> 
> CCTV or IP camera with alerts.


Ive looked at them now, they look very good.
One of the problems is......being an electric up&over there is no visible lock/handle so it looks like a simple job to lever it open.
I need something to deter people from trying. Something that says DONT BOTHER TRYING but is simple for me.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Go live somewhere with a low crime rate which I admit is probably not what you want to hear.


Any spare rooms at your place .
We love this house. It backs on to a country park (nice but obvious problems).
Its the last house in a close, before the park entrance (nice but obvious problems).
Some decent cycling on minor roads direct from the house.
So......they will possibly carry me out in a box. Its a question of beating the b*stards.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2020)

Sorry @Dave7 they went for the roller door, I thought you meant a side door, all you can do is try to deter them & make them think somebody else will be an easier target. Lights & CCTV are the obvious or a notice on the brick stating that there are internal locks fitted.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2020)

@Dave7 Just thinking slightly different tact, do you use the garage for anything else other than storage? if not would it cause any issue to have a 50mm angle iron bolted to the floor in front of the garage door & then another at the back of the door. You have to have the 2nd one otherwise they can use the front to lever the door.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2020)

@Dave 7 you do appear to have quite a desirable residence, pity about the intruders but I suppose no worse really than many other places. I have relatives near Glasgow in a similar situation. I am spoiled since I leave bikes often in a poly tunnel, my garden shed has no lock and many people leave their house doors unlocked. There was a report of suspected intruders nearby recently and they were seen and tracked by locals until stopped by police. Turned out to be confused and lost French tourists in a hire car but the unofficial system seems to work. 
It has often been said that most Highlanders have binoculars as a hobby. Nothing goes unnoticed.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ive looked at them now, they look very good.
> One of the problems is......being an electric up&over there is no visible lock/handle so it looks like a simple job to lever it open.
> I need something to deter people from trying. Something that says DONT BOTHER TRYING but is simple for me.



With these there will be two slightly visible coach bolts and the key hole at each side of the door - not enough to stand out from the road, but they will soon know when they put a crowbar near the edge.


----------



## si_c (22 Jan 2020)

The simplest solution if it's an up and over is to park your car right up at the door so it blocks the action. Not helpful though if you wish to keep the car in the garage. 

A loud motion activated alarm and lights is going to be your next best bet.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ive looked at them now, they look very good.
> One of the problems is......being an electric up&over there is no visible lock/handle so it looks like a simple job to lever it open.
> I need something to deter people from trying. Something that says DONT BOTHER TRYING but is simple for me.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry @Dave7 they went for the roller door, I thought you meant a side door, all you can do is try to deter them & make them think somebody else will be an easier target. Lights & CCTV are the obvious or a notice on the brick stating that there are internal locks fitted.


Got you. Its an up&over but the same principle. Its attached to the house so the side door leads into the house.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2020)

On my garage I have these
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Enfield-...071433&hash=item33caaf5359:g:yH4AAOSwwH9eFeAY
and this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREY-gar...731229?hash=item3b3abffd5d:g:lTkAAOSw-zxd8mzJ
Plus this if the above fail and they get the door open
https://www.ultrasecuredirect.com/w...attery-ultrapir-gsm-alarm-007-1150-p1167.html


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2020)

Move house


----------



## Notafettler (11 Feb 2020)

Where do you live? Beirut?
To be fair there are some scum robbing outbuildings round here. Come across the fields in an off road car. Nicking lawnmowers strimers, chainsaws. Hardly worth the effort/risk. Can't get to my place across the fields. Houses opposite. PIR lights on garage but doors hidden by woodshed. On the other hand the garage holds 3 bikes about £1,500 and 2 at £3500+. 5 chainsaws not particularly expensive ones but a lot to loose at once.
Only good thing is my neighbor's garage doors are falling apart and he has got a very tasty motor bike so maybe they will choose his.
I quite fancy the ultra noisy alarm in the garage. That shouldn't annoy the neighbor's if its faulty. Nothing annoys me more than an alarm going off for no reason.


----------

